# 1911 Clones



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Does anyone have one of the 1911 Clones, (Remington, Ruger, Springfield Armory, etc.) ? Which one do you own or have owned. Any issues with any of them ? Also how about the Walters/Colt 1911-22 LR. Anybody have one?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I have Charles Daly Commander sized 1911 45ACP that I've had for 20 years that has functioned great for me. Basically like an RIA with a nice bluing.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, we have a full size 1911 Colt Gold Cup .22 which was made by Umarex. It's been a good piece & has only required that the spring on the guide rod be replaced once about 5 years after it was purchased. We've put quite a few rounds down range with this gun. It doesn't like the less expensive (Remington & ?) ammo....probably because the priming powder in the rim of those cartridges tends to be very inconsistent for a semi-automatic. Overall we've been very satisfied with the pistol. Mike


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I only have colts and a Remington Rand (typewriter company made during WW2). Of the 3 you listed I’d recommend Springfield. They make some quality firearms


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Mighty is right. I've been shooting a Springfield for over 20 years. Great piece.

One thing about "original" clones is the larger chamber. They are mil spec barrels that will fire just about anything you put in them.

I have a Kimber that has really tight tolerances and can be picky about what you feed it.

For competition it may make a difference, but if your primary concern is that you can go through a mag of "any brand" without a hiccup, you can't beat a mil spec chamber and barrel. Accuracy it great at typical handgun range.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

My everyday carry, Dan Wesson CCO 45acp


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have a couple Springfields as well as Para Ordinance's
Have never had issue with either brand but one.
That was one of the Para's that gave me issues until I had about 300 or so rds down the tube. 
Since them it has been extremely reliable...to the point it is often my CCW.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bumpus said:


>


He's a helluva shot.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a high standard 1911 in .45 I think I bought it in 07 many many rounds fired through it not one issue


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Orlando said:


> My everyday carry, Dan Wesson CCO 45acp


Saweet. What holster are you using for edc?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

First let me start by saying there's no such thing as a 1911 clone. Do a bit of research and see how many manufactures built these guns. It's just a model thats been produced by many. 
If your looking for a .22 I'd suggest the GSG for the money. Rock Island, Colt (Walther) Browning, ATI, GSG, Sig to name a few all build them. The GSG company builds Sig 22's and Walther builds the Colts. The GSG is identical to the Sig and can be bought for $100 less just about anywhere. Accuracy update kits are available for them as well. The important part is they will eat anything you put thru them. As far as a larger bore, take your pick. Try to stay with the series 70 triggers, but you can change any of them. Depends on what catches your eye at the time. I have many, many favorites...lol


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Great Lakes had the Ruger Commander on sale for $625 a few months ago. But I had my eye on a Beretta 92 Elite LTT that I pulled the trigger on instead.

You'll probably want a Series 70 Slide.

OK....the bottom link has nothing of value on the shooting side....but it's some nice eye candy.

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> Great Lakes had the Ruger Commander on sale for $625 a few months ago. But I had my eye on a Beretta 92 Elite LTT that I pulled the trigger on instead.
> 
> You'll probably want a Series 70 Slide.
> 
> ...


Like her form.....


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

My son picked up a Springfield 1911 in 45acp He loves they way it shoots. He's put quite a few rounds through it.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I have one of the first Remingtons sold in Mahoning county. Remember when they first came out, they were one Remi 1911 per store. I believe that was Remington only, but alot of guys wanted them as Remington actually built many for the WW2 effort.
Anyway, it's a .45 and it's functioned perfectly since i've owned it, zero problems.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Springfield and Colt mostly, really like the Range Officers and TRP, recently started shooting the Sig TacOps 1911.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

$diesel$ said:


> I have one of the first Remingtons sold in Mahoning county. Remember when they first came out, they were one Remi 1911 per store. I believe that was Remington only, but alot of guys wanted them as Remington actually built many for the WW2 effort.
> Anyway, it's a .45 and it's functioned perfectly since i've owned it, zero problems.
> View attachment 352105


 Remington Rand was a type writer company that built the 1911a1’s for the war. No relation to Remington arms


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

^ ^
I didn't know that, Mighty.
What was the REAL reason then, that the Remington's where so hard to get?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Couldn’t tell you, I’m mostly into older/military 1911/a1’s. I’ve handled a few of the modern Remington 1911’s and they’re a pretty good value in my opinion.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I meant to post this in my response.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MIGHTY said:


> Remington Rand was a type writer company that built the 1911a1’s for the war. No relation to Remington arms


Here's some info from Wikipedia....

From 1942 to 1945, Remington Rand was one manufacturer of the M1911A1 .45 caliber semi-automatic pistol used by the United States Armed Forces during World War II. *Remington Rand produced more M1911A1 pistols than any other wartime manufacturer*.[7] Remington Rand ranked 66th among United States corporations in the value of World War II military production contracts.[8]

In 1950, Remington Rand acquired the Eckert-Mauchly Computer Corporation, founded by the makers of the ENIAC, and in 1952, they acquired Engineering Research Associates (ERA), both of which were pioneers in electronic computing. At that time, Remington Rand was one of the biggest computer companies in the United States.[9]

On June 14, 1951 their first computer came out and it was called Univac I (Universal Automatic Computer). Many branches of the military, including the U.S. Air Force and the U.S. Army, were among the first ones to use the computers. When companies started to buy the computers they would leave the computers at the Remington Rand facility since they were so big and bulky. The Univac I was about the size of a one car garage, and 46 machines were built and sold for one million dollars each.[10]

Remington Rand was acquired by Sperry Corporation in 1955 to form a company then known as Sperry Rand (later shortened to Sperry). However the brand name of "Remington Rand" remained as a subdivision for many years.[11] Sperry merged in 1986 with Burroughs to form Unisys.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's some info from Wikipedia....
> 
> From 1942 to 1945, Remington Rand was one manufacturer of the M1911A1 .45 caliber semi-automatic pistol used by the United States Armed Forces during World War II. *Remington Rand produced more M1911A1 pistols than any other wartime manufacturer*.[7] Remington Rand ranked 66th among United States corporations in the value of World War II military production contracts.[8]
> 
> ...


 yep pretty interesting story really. The “type 1 and type 2” Remington rand 1911a1’s are pretty valuable today but a lot harder to find than my “type 3” gun. Mine was the most common variant made. In searching I really wanted a Colt but the subtle differences colt made year by year and in different serial number ranges scared me off because I hadn’t memorized a lot of it yet and the colts are more expensive on average than a type 3 rand. The singer sewing machine company made a total of 500 in 1940 as an experiment to see how quickly a company could retool to produce war goods. Those pistols sell for big money today. One sold at auction a few years ago for over $400k. The government saw it more necessary for singer to produce other parts and some of their machinery was sent to Remington rand to help the get started.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

You guys are a well spring of info.
Way to go, guys.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Military 1911’s are all I’m really interested in anymore as far as firearms but they’re all so expensive now days. The newer fancy ones are really nice but I’ve always like the plain Jane look like that of your Remington, diesel. I bought a WWI colt reproduction years ago when they made 4500 of them for a limited time and it looks exactly like yours except the sights are period correct which means they’re almost non existent lol.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I agree. Thats why i wanted the Remington so badly. It looked to me, the most like an original.
My father carried one for 4 years from Morocco to Germany. (not sure which maker he carried)
On another note, my son has an original Colt from 1911. I looked it up and researched as well as i could. Again, it was produced in 1911 and went with a group of 1000 to the U.S. Navy.
I'm not possitive on this, but i believe the serial number is just over 10,000.
He found it in his MIL's attic after she passed and his wife, who grew up in that house, had no idea it was there or where it came from. It's in fairly rough condition so we haven't tried to fire it and won't, it's a great piece of history just as it is.
If i get some time, i'll snap a few pics of it for ya since you like them so much.
Thanks for the info and straightening me out on the Remington Rand situation.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Remington Rand was the largest producer, followed by Colt, then Ithaca, Union Switch, and Singer. Even back then there were 2 different versions. So many, thru the wartimes went to armories for re- issue. Those guns should carry a stamp on them as well. The Singer is by far the highest sought due only to the production of only 500 guns.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

$diesel$ said:


> I agree. Thats why i wanted the Remington so badly. It looked to me, the most like an original.
> My father carried one for 4 years from Morocco to Germany. (not sure which maker he carried)
> On another note, my son has an original Colt from 1911. I looked it up and researched as well as i could. Again, it was produced in 1911 and went with a group of 1000 to the U.S. Navy.
> I'm not possitive on this, but i believe the serial number is just over 10,000.
> ...


I would love the see that one diesel. There was just a hair over 15k 1911’s made from 1912-1915 with the slide marked navy instead of army. The navy marked guns command a premium and even in not so good shape it’s probably still pretty valuable. There were guns in different serial number ranges from different
Manufacturers in WWII that were documented being shipped to navy vessels and there’s no distinguishing differences in them with any other 1911a1 but if you find one in the serial number range it’s worth substantially more. Being around saltwater isn’t good for anything metal. I don’t want to derail the original thread here but post pictures if you get a chance!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry Slatebar for getting off topic


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m a gun snob, and don’t care if anybody likes it or not. One of worst 1911s I’ve run across was Remington bought new a Cabelas. Internal machining was terrible. Norinco, Charles Daily are some pretty rude firearms. Springfield I’ve had some issues with but not really on quality of the gun. I’ve had AMTs that weren’t the best too. Some of the high end ones are ok but I can’t see the money they want for them. 
I only want Colt or US GI issue 1911s.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

give Dan Wesson a look too. People are raving about them and they’re not too far off from colt or Springfield prices. I’ve glanced at a couple that aren’t super fancy modernized and have been considering one myself. I don’t know that I’ve ever seen a negative review on one.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan Wesson or Ithaca, both top of the line hand built. I like my Ithaca a bit better then the Wesson. One each in the Wesson 9mm and 45 acp. The 9's a shooter.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My FIL brought a like new Ithica home from WW2. One of the daughters has it now.
I would absolutely love to have that gun. Like NIB.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I liberated quite a few 1911s. Not one from RVn was anything but a rebuild. Serviceable for intended purpose. There are 1911s that were assigned to units that weren’t in combat and were service troop outfits. The best GI 1911s were liberated in WW2 in supply outfits her in states. They had the opportunity to get them and didn’t have to worry about shipping home. We are talking 100s of guns. Many still in the wood work and fired very little. Somebody is responsible for a weapon at all stages of its military life. When wars are going on it’s fairly easy for guns to get lost and wrote off as combat loss.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Slatebar said:


> Does anyone have one of the 1911 Clones, (Remington, Ruger, Springfield Armory, etc.) ? Which one do you own or have owned. Any issues with any of them ? Also how about the Walters/Colt 1911-22 LR. Anybody have one?


I have a Hi Point JHP 45. All right, y'all can stop laughing! The best thing I can say about is is it's cheap. If a perp gets close enough I'm confident I can beat him senseless with this big hunk of iron I'm holding. It loves to be very clean and not over lubed, otherwise you'll end up with a lot of misfires. I'm going to request some new firing pin springs, see if that helps. It does carry very well in my Alien Gear OTW holster though. Very comfortable.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

backlashed said:


> I have a Hi Point JHP 45. All right, y'all can stop laughing! The best thing I can say about is is it's cheap. If a perp gets close enough I'm confident I can beat him senseless with this big hunk of iron I'm holding. It loves to be very clean and not over lubed, otherwise you'll end up with a lot of misfires. I'm going to request some new firing pin springs, see if that helps. It does carry very well in my Alien Gear OTW holster though. Very comfortable.


The next time there is a gun buy back program, trade that POS in for whatever you can get and put that $$$ towards a used but like new Ruger P Series Semi Auto for less than three bills.
Hi Point "guns" are so poorly made that they are a danger....to the SHOOTER.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

bobk said:


> Saweet. What holster are you using for edc?


Milt Sparks Summer Special, inside waistband
https://www.miltsparks.com/products-inside.php


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Milt Sparks Summer Special, inside waistband
> https://www.miltsparks.com/products-inside.php


Thanks, those look to be top quality. Been looking for a new iwb holster.


----------

